# 99 Nissan Sentra Airbag Light Blinking



## On Letting Go (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello. About 2 days ago the airbag light on my 1999 Nissan Sentra started blinking. What does this usually mean and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Search the forums first. then post if your problem isn't out there.

this thread should have your solution.

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/31395-airbag-light.html


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

heh. looks like you found it already.


----------

